
ADHD is vastly overdiagnosed and many children are just immature, say scientists - kolbe
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/12189369/ADHD-is-vastly-overdiagnosed-and-many-children-are-just-immature-say-scientists.html
======
eindiran
This seems consistent with the relative age effect:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relative_age_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Relative_age_effect)
And matches earlier work done on the same topic:
[http://www.cmaj.ca/content/184/7/755.abstract](http://www.cmaj.ca/content/184/7/755.abstract)

The other side of the coin is that the oldest students in their class often
perform the best early on, with a lasting impact on the rest of their academic
lives. The effect is also apparent in sports, with children born closer to the
cutoff date being substantially over-represented at the professional level.

